# Do you let your dog(s) run in crop fields?



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I was out walking the dogs up the farmers fields tonight and I had them on their leads in the fields that have been recently sown and are sprouting. I've always done this because I grew up on a farming estate and it's what my Dad taught me to do. I am surprised how many dogs I see running around churning up seedlings but I don't say anything because I don't want to start an argument. 

This evening as I walked up the public footpath behind a man with a springer and beagle who were running riot in the field the farmer came out of his house and shouted at the man to get his dogs on a lead and the man ignored him so the farmer jumped in his Landy and came up the track and gave the man a right rollocking. From what I could gather them man assumed because it was a public footpath it gave him the right to let his dogs go wherever they liked and he thought the farmer had no rights to tell him otherwise.

If I want mine to have a run off lead I'll find a path through a field that is fallow. 

So I was wondering do you respect the farmer's rights or let your dog ruin crops?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ours are pretty good and are more interested in the **** side of the field (where the bunnies play) then the field side. If they start to go towards the crops (which aren't doing to well at the moment - the rape is hardly showing = and should be in flower now) we call em back.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Flint stays at the edges of fields and Craven is usually on a longline anyway.

But in the past before I knew any better Craven had run through a field that I thought was just long grass,which on reflection wasn't.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Absolutely respect the farmer. Hate when folk let their dogs run riot, poo in the fields, ruin the crops....

Folk like that are why dogs are becoming unwelcome in so many places.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

No. I live around farm land but there are plenty of other places to walk.

It's not fair. It's not my land or lively hood. 

Also, can a farmer not shoot a dog if it is on their land and pestering with crops? I'm sure they can with sheep.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> No. I live around farm land but there are plenty of other places to walk.
> 
> It's not fair. It's not my land or lively hood.
> 
> Also, can a farmer not shoot a dog if it is on their land and pestering with crops? I'm sure they can with sheep.


I understood there has to be livestock
Our farmer in our next door neighbour albeit a good few yards away,
if you walk you dog on a long leash and their is livestock you should tie a ribbon halfway down, because it they DO shoot they shoot to kill not to warm


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I live near fields and really hate it when i see people walking dogs across the fields when they have crops in them, poor farmers are struggling enough without people ruining their crops,


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel bad enough if I accidentally step on a flower  no way would I let the dogs destroy crops.
I try and avoid farm land around here as much as possible. There's a lot of free roaming cattle, and also some English Longhorns. I don't want to get on the wrong side of them! 
There's still plenty of nice place to walk.

Our local nature reserve had a little flock of working Hebridean sheep, and there are big signs up saying that dogs must be on lead and under strict control at all times. People ignored them, sheep were killed and now they've been taken away .

I don't understand why people have to be so inconsiderate and ignorant.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope, it is downright rude and disrespectful. It drives me mad watching people allow their dogs to sh*t in crop fields and use those stupid ball launchers in them. Absolute morons.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd be lying if I said there hasn't, on occasion, been a case of uncontrollable zoomies where the dogs have strayed onto a plowed field. I would have always called them back though. 

Where we used to live we were surrounded by farmland, and I never let the dogs into farmer's fields - kept them on a flexi until we were more out in the open.

eta: by plowed I think I mean the same as you, Metaldog, fallow  not a freshly plowed field!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

DT said:


> I understood there has to be livestock
> Our farmer in our next door neighbour albeit a good few yards away,
> if you walk you dog on a long leash and their is livestock you should tie a ribbon halfway down, because it they DO shoot they shoot to kill not to warm


Thanks for that. Always useful to know.

Being a herding breed I don't let him near any. We gave nice areas here sectioned off away from the crops and livestock.
Still I wouldn't discount it if it was a really bad harvest and a dog was destroying what little thy did have. Hard times like this could send anyone over the edge tbh.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

No, I do not allow my dogs to run through crop fields, they have to stay on the paths. I get so angry when people have no respect for anyone else or anything else. 

Farmers have it tough enough without idiots making life even more difficult for them!

Farmers can only shoot dogs if they think they are worrying livestock. Quite right too IMO.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Nope. I let mine run in the farmers fields over winter when no crops, but now there are crops I keep them on the path.

Clover doesn't stray too far anyhow


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope dogs aren't allowed anywhere except the edges of fields. Unless farmer gives permission/there is a footpath across the middle


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Grrr don't get me started on this!! :lol:

As the granddaughter of a smallholder who has a public footpath running through some of the fields, I can't tell you how many people let their dogs run riot and it drives me mad!

No crops are grown at the farm (if you don't include the hay fields) yet I still don't think it's right for people to allow their dogs to run around, pooing everywhere, trampling hay and killing chickens they happen across (often unseen by the owners, until it's too late).

And regarding tying a ribbon on a long lead - there is no mention of leads in the legislation as far as I understand. Dogs have to be 'under close control' so a dog can be off lead and healing which is fine or on a longline/flexi (ribbon or no ribbon!) scaring livestock, not fine! 

And no, I wouldn't let my dogs run around in a field that wasn't mine without the permission of the landowner regardless of what's in the field.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No, absolutely never - total lack of respect. Our house is surrounded by farmland = that's where we walk everyday but it's not hard to ensure dogs are kept off crop fields, and away from livestock. At the end of the day, that's the farmers livelihood - you wouldn't let your dog run riot in a shop and damage sellable goods, so why let them do it in a field of crops?! 

I do not even let them run across empty farmers fields - they're made to stick as much as possible to the footpath. 

I see it occasionally in pictures on here and it always saddens me - astonishingly rude and incredibly disrespectful.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Drive me insane how dog walkers (and other walkers) seem to think they have the right the interfere with others past times or lively hoods 

Had a family yesterday two adults, two kids and a dog, walking down the middle of a golfing green while people who had paid to play were there trying to continue there game!!


SixStar you may see odd things on my pics sometimes but I usually have farmers permission. Also some farmers sow over footpaths


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spencer stays on leash when we go through the crop fields. Doesn't seem right to let him run, pee and poo all over the crops. I have him on a flexi or long line but keep him to the path. There are plenty of places to let him run around where there are no crops to ruin. 

But loads of people seem to think nothing of it and I often see dogs running all over the planted crops.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

When its been turned over / not got a crop on then yes. 

But Millie is a path plodder and doesn't stray off the grassy footpath. 

We have had occasional zoomies but no we don't find it acceptable for her to run through them damaging them. Although when younger she went through a phase of running off to the middle to take a peaceful poo  just her head sticking up through the swaying summer crop :nonod: but we broke that habit over that summer


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Galadriel17 said:


> And regarding tying a ribbon on a long lead - there is no mention of leads in the legislation as far as I understand. Dogs have to be 'under close control' so a dog can be off lead and healing which is fine or on a longline/flexi (ribbon or no ribbon!) scaring livestock, not fine!


My dogs are NEVER off lead near livestock for that reason one reason that I would not want them to be deemed, not under control, Two dogs were shot locally to me a few years back and I was talking about it to that farmer, he suggested I DID that ! I never claimed there was any legislation regarding such!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rona said:


> SixStar you may see odd things on my pics sometimes but I usually have farmers permission. Also some farmers sow over footpaths


No  The pictures I'm talking about are of dogs, or groups of dogs, charging through established crops or over recently ploughed ground - right across the middle of the fields!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

DT said:


> I understood there has to be livestock
> Our farmer in our next door neighbour albeit a good few yards away,
> if you walk you dog on a long leash and their is livestock you should tie a ribbon halfway down, because it they DO shoot they shoot to kill not to warm


Stupid question time. What difference does the ribbon make?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Stupid question time. What difference does the ribbon make?


So the farmer can see from a distance that the dog is on a lead


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Stupid question time. What difference does the ribbon make?


I guess that if a farmer is at a distance and sees your dog if there is a ribbon attached halfway down the lead, they the eye will go back and see that you are holding it! That's what I assumed.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ah, I see. Would have to be a big bright ribbon if I were the farmer coz my eyesight is terrible lol.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Generally not no, I do make them keep to the path as best I can and I dont let them run riot in crop fields which are just seedlings.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I grew up in the country beside a farm (Dad was a farm worker) and I still stay in a small village surrounded by farm land. Sonny does not get in crop fields unless I can help it and if I have to go through any he is on lead - often the flexi lead but he stays on the path and does not run in the crops it amazes me how many people let their dogs do this though. I often see a few people standing at the fences/gates of fields while their dogs run about in the fields and it does annoy me. Then again I also see dogs running free in fields containing livestock which I would never do either - again I avoid the fields where possible and if not then Sonny is on lead.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Ah, I see. Would have to be a big bright ribbon if I were the farmer coz my eyesight is terrible lol.


I don't think it's at all necessary to be honest - farmers aren't trigger happy! We would hear of dogs being shot dead every week if that was the case, given how many owners do let their dogs loose in livestock fields.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

There is loads of farmed land around us and I would never dream of letting ours run through any farmer's field - but I often see those who do. I wonder how they would like it if the farmer took his border collies for a rampage in their gardens?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Only when the snow was thick and after it has been harvested. Occasionally one of the dogs will catch a scent and run over but they will always be called back. It's a pain at the moment as the geese are moulting and they hang out on the crop fields on one of our short walks. So I have to let Pen off further up. 

There is one field where there is a path through the middle and as the farmer has pigs in the field next to it - we follow his tracks or walk around the edges. But thats when we're not pushed for time but can't do a massive walk. The rest of the time we use the empty field (just grass) opposite what used to be a farm house before it had to be knocked down because of kids setting fire to it all the time. 

TBH though, my dogs have done a lot less damage to the crops than what the stupid children have with their motorbikes! 

Actually I think I may have posted some pictures of the dogs on one field - the farmer was growing carrots in it and had covered them with hay - but the dogs had toileted way before we got to that field.. Mine generally toilet within the first 15 minutes of a walk and the rest of the way either very little or none at all. That field is also the one with the track along it.. and they were more or less on that track..


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

No, I never let my dog run in crop fields. It is simply disrespectful, and no need for it in my opinion.

ETA: In the tractor lines - fine


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DT said:


> I guess that if a farmer is at a distance and sees your dog if there is a ribbon attached halfway down the lead, they the eye will go back and see that you are holding it! That's what I assumed.


If a farmer is shooting at your dog with you that close, then they need their gun taken off them and need reporting 

I cannot imagine any sane person, farmer or no, shooting with you that close :nonod:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I do let mine go in some crop fields later in the year. Dad used to let our dog off towards the end of July once the crop is established, he said the dogs don't have a negative impact on it once it's grown. Generally it's in rape or maize which they can run under and in between where the crop is. They do run up the tractor tracks in the corn field after it's got ears but usually I'm walking right behind them 

Once the crop is harvested then it's a free for all, even on ploughed fields. But in spring once they've been rollered and sown then we keep well away.

I stick to the rule of between March and July because it's the same time period that ground nesting birds are breeding.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rona said:


> If a farmer is shooting at your dog with you that close, then they need their gun taken off them and need reporting
> 
> I cannot imagine any sane person, farmer or no, shooting with you that close :nonod:


I was assuming a bullet gun and not a shotgun - so 200 - 300 yards

A shotgun yes, Ill agree but that said (depending on cartridge you are using , narrow spread) is in the cartridge) could be aimed from what distance?? lets say 100 yards - I would say a ribbon could make a fair bit of difference it the distance between a dog and livestock were lets say 10 yards - I'm only going on what I was told by a neighbouring farmer.

(shot gun ball bearing load - how far??)


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Other half just told me Im mixed my feet up with my yards!
even Im not that stupid!


so just walked it out, and 50 yards


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

DT said:


> My dogs are NEVER off lead near livestock for that reason one reason that I would not want them to be deemed, not under control, Two dogs were shot locally to me a few years back and I was talking about it to that farmer, he suggested I DID that ! I never claimed there was any legislation regarding such!


No but you were implying a bit of ribbon would mean a farmer wouldn't shoot your dog.

I was simply saying that as I understand it, a farmer would still be within his rights to shoot a dog that was worrying livestock even if it was on a long lead with a ribbon! 

A long lead (with or without a ribbon) doesn't necessarily mean 'under close control'


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

DT said:


> I guess that if a farmer is at a distance and sees your dog if there is a ribbon attached halfway down the lead, they the eye will go back and see that you are holding it! That's what I assumed.


As I understand it the farmer needs to try and get the dog to stop worrying the livestock before resorting to shooting it. Not much help really but if your dog is shot just for being in the vicinity of livestock it would be an offence.
I have heard of a dog being shot while on the lead and the owner out of sight. It was not chasing livestock though.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Galadriel17 said:


> No but you were implying a bit of ribbon would mean a farmer wouldn't shoot your dog.
> 
> I was simply saying that as I understand it, a farmer would still be within his rights to shoot a dog that was worrying livestock even if it was on a long lead with a ribbon!
> 
> A long lead (with or without a ribbon) doesn't necessarily mean 'under close control'


1. interperate whichever way you like,

2. A farmer is within his rights to shoot a dog yes I know, I also know that the dog does not have to actually make contact with the animals for them to be worried.

3. No, but it lets someone know there is someone with the dog


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Blitz said:


> As I understand it the farmer needs to try and get the dog to stop worrying the livestock before resorting to shooting it. Not much help really but if your dog is shot just for being in the vicinity of livestock it would be an offence.
> I have heard of a dog being shot while on the lead and the owner out of sight. It was not chasing livestock though.


I understand that they can be shot for just being I the vicinity, and the farmer is well within his rights
The dog gets to close, the ewes panic, run and abort


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Fortunately!!!
Our farmer is an arable farmer!! BUT a few weeks ago he did say to me watch it if you are going up to so and so woods (another farm) as they have chicks just come in (pheasant chicks)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DT said:


> I was assuming a bullet gun and not a shotgun - so 200 - 300 yards
> 
> A shotgun yes, Ill agree but that said (depending on cartridge you are using , narrow spread) is in the cartridge) could be aimed from what distance?? lets say 100 yards - I would say a ribbon could make a fair bit of difference it the distance between a dog and livestock were lets say 10 yards - I'm only going on what I was told by a neighbouring farmer.
> 
> (shot gun ball bearing load - how far??)





Blitz said:


> As I understand it the farmer needs to try and get the dog to stop worrying the livestock before resorting to shooting it. Not much help really but if your dog is shot just for being in the vicinity of livestock it would be an offence.
> I have heard of a dog being shot while on the lead and the owner out of sight. It was not chasing livestock though.


Some of you lot must know some pretty dodgy characters 

I know nobody who would even think of shooting with a person that close and certainly not where they cannot see!!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

DT said:


> I understand that they can be shot for just being I the vicinity, and the farmer is well within his rights
> The dog gets to close, the ewes panic, run and abort


You are getting further and further off topic at a tangent...my thread is about arable farming not livestock farming, nor is it about the trajectory of shotgun pellets :lol:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

No, never. Farmers have enough to contend with from the British weather, pests eating their crops etc., and it's not my land to let them run amok on.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

metaldog said:


> You are getting further and further off topic at a tangent...my thread is about arable farming not livestock farming, nor is it about the trajectory of shotgun pellets :lol:


Yes,


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

DT said:


> Yes,


As you were, I'm going to bed now anyway


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

We usually walk with our friend, a farmers daughter, she soon tells us when/ if is OK to let them stray a bit or not.!!
They are usually on lead or loose lines when on farm land and we stick to the foot paths which are mostly clearly marked.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Some of you lot must know some pretty dodgy characters


I know some right dodgy characters, but they ain't farmers. I once woke up in the woods to a tap on the car window and found myself looking up the barrel of a shotgun, but that's a story for another thread because it's not got any arable crops or livestock in it, that one is about hippies, ravers and bikers 

I really want to go to bed now so please no one reply for 5 minutes so I can put the computer down pretty pleeeeease :w00t:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

No crop fields on my regular walk..but, I would not let the run riot if there was ! Just fields full of cows and sheep this way......


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I really want to go to bed now so please no one reply for 5 minutes so I can put the computer down pretty pleeeeease :w00t:


I know you said no replying,so just saying night x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

No, she sticks to footpaths unless the crops been harvested. 

What also gets my goat if farmers who do not mark footpaths across their fields. They get 'set aside' money from the local authority for doing this, yet I'm supposed to risk my legs - and Bess's trying to traipse over ploughed fields? There is a way round the worst offender, but the next field has been seeded now, and the footpath signs point to no where. Well sod the farmer if we're not walking on the correct path. If he cannot be bothered to mark out the path that he is paid to keep clear, he can't complain if I and other people interpret the route as going different ways. 

I've had my winter walks ruined by paths being ploughed up, so farmers are not all saints. 

That said, as I was walking Bess on a short lead across the middle of a field with seedlings coming through, I was met by about 30 ramblers. I couldn't believe the disrespect they were paying to the young seedlings. 4or 5 walking abreast and trampling everything.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

metaldog said:


> I know some right dodgy characters, but they ain't farmers. I once woke up in the woods to a tap on the car window and found myself looking up the barrel of a shotgun, but that's a story for another thread because it's not got any arable crops or livestock in it, that one is about hippies, ravers and bikers
> 
> I really want to go to bed now so please no one reply for 5 minutes so I can put the computer down pretty pleeeeease :w00t:


Now that story sounds interesting!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's only sheep where a farmer can shoot a dog that's worrying them, doesn't apply to other livestock. 

And no, I don't let my dogs run across freshly planted crops, I rarely use public footpaths in any case, but the law states you can use them to get from A to B, not wander around, or stop, or let your dog wander off track.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

In the fields where we walk we have crops and livestock, farmer is very good and leaves us a large walking area around the fields sometimes Bertie will go for a sneaky run on the field but if I see him he is called straight back, I dont want him ruining any crops, in fact the farmer saw him one day and I apologised, he said not to worry his own dogs run riot sometimes too on the crops nice farmer he is


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I rarely walk through any crop fields but I tend to keep Tia on lead in farmers' fields anyway unless they (and the surrounding fields) are free of livestock, but we still stick to the paths - just seems polite really.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Strictly not allowed to run through crops. One field we walk through is for hay and I hate to think of someone making a haynet and finding a desiccated dog poo in their hay. Puke! 

M afraid I think people allowing their dogs to run riot through crops is an idiot. Walk elsewhere if you can't control your dog!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I think there is picture evidence on this forum of my lot at the edges of farmers fields straying from the path 

I do make sure they don't run through the middle or run riot but there has been times when they haven't strictly stuck to the paths


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I always keep Hogan on lead if we walk through a cropped field, not fair on farmers especially as crops don't seem to be doing so well at the mo. He is let of lead in fallow fields or on foot paths ect


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

DT said:


> I understood there has to be livestock
> Our farmer in our next door neighbour albeit a good few yards away,
> if you walk you dog on a long leash and their is livestock you should tie a ribbon halfway down, because it they DO shoot they shoot to kill not to warm


I think any farmer shooting a dog so close to a human as it would be if it were on a lead would find himself in deep trouble.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We don't walk through any arable fields but surely it's just common sense that you don't let your dogs go hooning through crops?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope ours walk on the paths along the side, most dogs we see stay on the paths too


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

I keep Cara to the path and onlead (apart from a couple of fields that have a large dirt track that she knows to stick to) when footpaths cross farmers fields. It seems very unfair and downright disrespectful to let dogs trample crops.

The other day I was walking somewhere new and the farmer had sown over the path. It was clearly used fairly regularly as it was well trodden and only a few seedlings were managing to sprout there. In this instance I wasn't sure if I should skirt around the edge of the field an I probably would have prefered so as not to stand on anything or stick to the path as I was always as a kid that I should ALWAYS stick to the path as some farmers can get cross if you stray, a puplic right of way through private land allows you to to use the path only, the rest of the land is of limits as its private. Anyway in the end I stuck to the path, but I'm still not certain if I was correct.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Carastara said:


> I keep Cara to the path and onlead (apart from a couple of fields that have a large dirt track that she knows to stick to) when footpaths cross farmers fields. It seems very unfair and downright disrespectful to let dogs trample crops.
> 
> The other day I was walking somewhere new and the farmer had sown over the path. It was clearly used fairly regularly as it was well trodden and only a few seedlings were managing to sprout there. In this instance I wasn't sure if I should skirt around the edge of the field an I probably would have prefered so as not to stand on anything or stick to the path as I was always as a kid that I should ALWAYS stick to the path as some farmers can get cross if you stray, a puplic right of way through private land allows you to to use the path only, the rest of the land is of limits as its private. Anyway in the end I stuck to the path, but I'm still not certain if I was correct.


You were correct


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I wish I lived near enough farmland to have the choice to walk on it!
As it happens, i'm literally 'up the road' from Birmingham City Centre, so no farms around here lol. I feel cheated now 
But no, i wouldn't allow my dogs to be offlead in fields growing any sort of crop.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't walk near farmers crops but if I did I wouldn't let her run through them. I would feel too guilty


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nope - I always tell her to get off and we walk on the paths. However this morning she caught sight of a rabbit eating said farmers crops so went off after it, which I figure would be a lose/lose for the farmer anyway considering the rabbits were eating his seedlings...


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

A lot of my local walks are on farmland. It took a lot of work but I can let Finlay offlead and he sticks to the paths. I was mortified the first time he decided to run over a freshly sown field  I felt absolutely awful. If he didn't stick to paths then I'd keep him onlead


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's only sheep where a farmer can shoot a dog that's worrying them, doesn't apply to other livestock.
> 
> And no, I don't let my dogs run across freshly planted crops, I rarely use public footpaths in any case, but the law states you can use them to get from A to B, not wander around, or stop, or let your dog wander off track.


Sorry, off topic, but is it just sheep?



> (a)the dog is worrying or is about to worry the livestock and there are no other reasonable means of ending or preventing the worrying; or
> 
> (b)the dog has been worrying livestock, has not left the vicinity and is not under the control of any person and there are no practicable means of ascertaining to whom it belongs.
> 
> In this act - "livestock" means cattle, horses, asses, mules, hinnies, sheep, pigs, goats and poultry, and also deer not in the wild state and, in sections 3 and 9, also, while in captivity, pheasants, partridges and grouse;


ETA: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1971/22


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

No! We tend to avoid walking near farmland until the crops are taller than the dogs though, that way they can tell where the paths are and they stick to them. When the crops are very small, they would go running across them as they'd have no visual clue where the footpath was. So it's on a lead or preferably avoid completely those times.



to be fair I don't think Scamp could damage crops of this size if he ran through them, but better be safe!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

> while in captivity, pheasants, partridges and grouse;


 How do you know when game birds are in captivity? Would this be in an enclosure, or if the farmer's released them out into his field?

When is a game bird wild?


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

As i understand it they are captive in a pen. Once released they become 'wild' ti all intents and purposes but dont guarantee a game keeper understands that and they will be pretty annoyed if you dog worry his game especially on his 'land'.
We came across an angry farmers note last year asking the lady with the red setters to please stay off his hay fields as they were flattening them. Dont worry Bessie nowhere near you


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> How do you know when game birds are in captivity? Would this be in an enclosure, or if the farmer's released them out into his field?
> 
> When is a game bird wild?


I have no idea!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say I have never done this but this year I have :blush:

I have a rehomed Schnauzer fox terrier cross and I simply forgot we hadn't done any training to stop her going on crop fields, she was off lead and caught a good scent and just went mental all over the field. Fortunately no damage done as the seedlings weren't showing at that point but I was so embarrassed. Especially as I know several of our local farming families and they all complain about people doing this. :blush::blush::blush:

With regard to live stock I do think the ribbon is a good tip if you have a long line and the sheep are some distance away. I have always had herding breeds up to this point so I have kept them walking close to heel when sheep are about. I think I will have to keep this monster close to heel too as she is a yapper at anything new.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well Bess headed off into a field today, but apart from the initial dash to scare the crows she then kept to the edges as that's where the game birds hide. So I don't think she'd have got into trouble b

Did notice the fields by the seawall are in a dreadful state. Almost half the crop not growing as they were so flooded for so long. Expect the farmers would be extra annoyed about what's left of their crops being damaged.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, I have never done this- I live in the city and I couldn't tell you when we were even last anywhere near a farmers field for the purposes of dog walking. 

I think things must be different in NI because it isn't the done thing to walk in farmland here at all. It is regarded as private property. So you'd no more exercise your dog there than go to someone else's garden for a walk.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

jenniferx said:


> Nope, I have never done this- I live in the city and I couldn't tell you when we were even last anywhere near a farmers field for the purposes of dog walking.
> 
> I think things must be different in NI because it isn't the done thing to walk in farmland here at all. It is regarded as private property. So you'd no more exercise your dog there than go to someone else's garden for a walk.


Don't you have public rights of way in NI? That's what we're talking about. And a poster above is right to say the right of way is via the footpath only, and not the land either side of it.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Don't you have public rights of way in NI? That's what we're talking about. And a poster above is right to say the right of way is via the footpath only, and not the land either side of it.


I have no idea! I wouldn't ramble the countryside though I would drive through it semi-regularly and literally never see walkers out with dogs? To a lay person like me it just looks like we have your normal road with fields either side, that join up to other fields.

My OH who is English remarked something about it to me before but I wasn't really listening to him so I'll maybe ask him later. Dogless may be more au fait with it than I, I think she does more countryside based walking!

EDIT- I just looked up Walk NI, they say



> Northern Ireland has very few public rights of way and therefore in many areas walkers can only enjoy the countryside because of the goodwill and tolerance of landowners.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't walk anywhere near farmland but i read about a few people who had been near crops and the dogs had been cut badly,i think it might have been rape.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> No! We tend to avoid walking near farmland until the crops are taller than the dogs though, that way they can tell where the paths are and they stick to them. When the crops are very small, they would go running across them as they'd have no visual clue where the footpath was. So it's on a lead or preferably avoid completely those times.
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair I don't think Scamp could damage crops of this size if he ran through them, but better be safe!


Same as you  I don't like Molly running her them but most of Cambridgeshire is arrable farming so it's very hard to find walks without crop fields. We try our best certainly when the crop has been sown. Our trouble is that we don't walk Molly in woods as she adores squirrels.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

No, I'd never let my dogs run through crops. There's very little arable farming around here.

It's important to remember that grass to be cut for silage or hay is also a crop, and just as vulnerable to damage as wheat, barley or anything else.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

No never, I walk a bit of a tightrope on one of our local walks the ditch is steep and there is no clear marked footpath. Really tricky walking especially with a couple of snuffly hounds. In winter I give up and just walk through the ditch, or risk slipping down the banking. 
I would never let mine on a long lead/flexi near any livestock. I try and avoid them where possible. One walk did result in a scary experience where we were in moorland nothing in sight. Offlead and from nowhere D rounds up a flock of sheep :yikes: OH managed to get her to recall but in that situation and the rare occasion in the past where recall has failed I have felt physically sick incase they get shot. 
I wonder where the advice about letting go of the lead if you feel cattle are getting dangerous would stand.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

No I don't let her on fields, fallow or otherwise, and definitely not in sprouting or standing crops. It is just not fair on the local farmer who is good enough to let us walk the field margins. I wince when I see people letting their dogs run riot but like you Metaldog, I rarely say anything due to the rows it involves. 

The other consideration is you never know what the farmer might have been spraying on them and many of the seeds have inbuilt insecticides. I just don't want a sick dog.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I've never walked in fields before now and over the past week or so have seen Roy (farmer) preparing the fields, bringing in lots of different vehicles and going (ploughing and sowing) over the same parts over and over again. It's no mean feat and I've only just realised what it takes to raise a field from nothing to growing a crop. 
I think its disgraceful for people to ruin all that hard work and livelihood. Even when I didn't know how much work was put in I'd never dream of allowing my kids when young or dogs to run through crop fields. Also he told me the other day to keep the dogs away from certain areas after he's sprayed the crops and not let the dogs chomp on them, not that they would but I wasn't aware of the danger, so its not a good idea to let them do it for two reasons. 

I bet if those dog owners had to graft like the farmer does they'd be a bit miffed too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> I have no idea! I wouldn't ramble the countryside though I would drive through it semi-regularly and literally never see walkers out with dogs? To a lay person like me it just looks like we have your normal road with fields either side, that join up to other fields.
> 
> My OH who is English remarked something about it to me before but I wasn't really listening to him so I'll maybe ask him later. Dogless may be more au fait with it than I, I think she does more countryside based walking!
> 
> EDIT- I just looked up Walk NI, they say


Nope, no lovely network of footpaths like on the mainland. There are a few tourist routes in the Sperrins and Mournes - very few. It was one of my main disappointments about moving here. I live smack in the middle of the countryside....yet have to drive to walk in any countryside!!!

The drama I find here is that the more accessible forests (farmland not accessible) are - as you know only too well I'm sure - very, very popular and overused; so many dogs, cyclists, runners etc and a fair bit of conflict between users at times. Difficult to find peaceful, relaxing places to go - I have, but they come with a fair drive which I am lucky enough to be able to do for the boys.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Galadriel17 said:


> Sorry, off topic, but is it just sheep?
> 
> ETA: Animals Act 1971


That's what the local farmer had told me, looks like he doesn't know the law about his own animals being chased, and he has shot a dog in the past for worrying his sheep. Tbh, if I saw a field of cows, I'd have my dogs on a lead in any case; we had some heifers with calves behind the house last year, they'd gone *wild* and the farmer couldn't get them back in, they were a damn nuisance to everyone, if they saw you (didn't have to have a dog) they just ran at you.

Thanks for the link, you live and learn and will bear that in mind in future!

One other thing that occurred to me thinking about this, at this time of year, we have a lot of ground nesting birds, another reason to keep dogs on lead across farmland; we've got oyster caters, curlews and lapwings all back to nest on the tops in spring (when it arrives). And there are lots of other species that rely on being left in peace to nest in the fields and on the moors.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That's what the local farmer had told me, looks like he doesn't know the law about his own animals being chased, and he has shot a dog in the past for worrying his sheep. Tbh, if I saw a field of cows, I'd have my dogs on a lead in any case; we had some heifers with calves behind the house last year, they'd gone *wild* and the farmer couldn't get them back in, they were a damn nuisance to everyone, if they saw you (didn't have to have a dog) they just ran at you.
> 
> Thanks for the link, you live and learn and will bear that in mind in future!
> 
> One other thing that occurred to me thinking about this, at this time of year, we have a lot of ground nesting birds, another reason to keep dogs on lead across farmland; we've got oyster caters, curlews and lapwings all back to nest on the tops in spring (when it arrives). And there are lots of other species that rely on being left in peace to nest in the fields and on the moors.


Good point about the wildlife, I think it might actually be an offence under the wildlife and countryside act to allow a dog to chase wildlife although I'm not sure about that.

I know what you mean about cows with calves, I learnt that lesson about age 9 when I was chased by one in a neighbouring field; scared the life out of me!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Galadriel17 said:


> Good point about the wildlife, I think it might actually be an offence under the wildlife and countryside act to allow a dog to chase wildlife although I'm not sure about that.
> 
> I know what you mean about cows with calves, I learnt that lesson about age 9 when I was chased by one in a neighbouring field; scared the life out of me!


I stopped the car on the way to letting the dogs have a run last year to rescue some lapwing chicks, huddled up against the verge of the road - narrow country lane on a blind bend - took me ages as mum was adamant she wanted them to climb over a dry stone wall, I eventually persuaded her the open moorland at the other side of the road was a better option!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That's what the local farmer had told me, looks like he doesn't know the law about his own animals being chased, and he has shot a dog in the past for worrying his sheep. Tbh, if I saw a field of cows, I'd have my dogs on a lead in any case; we had some heifers with calves behind the house last year, they'd gone *wild* and the farmer couldn't get them back in, they were a damn nuisance to everyone, if they saw you (didn't have to have a dog) they just ran at you.
> 
> Thanks for the link, you live and learn and will bear that in mind in future!
> 
> One other thing that occurred to me thinking about this, at this time of year, we have a lot of ground nesting birds, another reason to keep dogs on lead across farmland; we've got oyster caters, curlews and lapwings all back to nest on the tops in spring (when it arrives). And there are lots of other species that rely on being left in peace to nest in the fields and on the moors.


On one of our walks where we used to live there wass a right of way through ba field with cattle. I always had Toby on lead through there but one day, I donlt know why they seemed 'edgy'. I made sure I hurried across but there was a man behind me with a JRT. he too walked the same route as me, his dg was next to him but for some reason the cows suddenly started to charge at him. Luckily he managed to get to the style in plenty of time but it was quite a scary incident.

One of our walks now along one section of a river is a no go area as the cattle are now back grazing te area. As the only escape route from them is either going in to the river or through some barbed wire in to a water filled **** I would rather just avoid them instead.

As for lapwings, poor Toby was 'attacked' by one last year. He wasn't even near it's nest but was walking slightly ahead of me on the path through the field but the bird was particularly protective & took a dislike to him - poor Toby, even now he get worried walking long that stretch


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

No - we are lucky don't need to, so many different fields to choose from don't need to go in those with crops or livestock.

As other have said public right of way is only to the actual path anyway. My uncles have a farm with a right of way on the edge of their land - the amount of ramblers who feel its in order to have a wander round their farm house, garden and farm buildings is unbelievable.

Re guns - when we were kids a local farmer used to come out with his shotgun and threaten to shoot us whether we were on the path or had strayed a bit - not talking teenagers we were 4 years old and up. Oddly it never entered our heads to tell parents or any adult, his land backed onto the village primary school as well  He was known locally as Mad Ron :blink:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> On one of our walks where we used to live there wass a right of way through ba field with cattle. I always had Toby on lead through there but one day, I donlt know why they seemed 'edgy'. I made sure I hurried across but there was a man behind me with a JRT. he too walked the same route as me, his dg was next to him but for some reason the cows suddenly started to charge at him. Luckily he managed to get to the style in plenty of time but it was quite a scary incident.
> 
> One of our walks now along one section of a river is a no go area as the cattle are now back grazing te area. As the only escape route from them is either going in to the river or through some barbed wire in to a water filled **** I would rather just avoid them instead.
> 
> As for lapwings, poor Toby was 'attacked' by one last year. He wasn't even near it's nest but was walking slightly ahead of me on the path through the field but the bird was particularly protective & took a dislike to him - poor Toby, even now he get worried walking long that stretch


If you are in a field of young cattle and they come charging up they are just being nosy. Stand your ground, look big and wave your arms , they will be more scared than you are.
The only ones that are a danger if you are being sensible is a cow with a new calf or a bull if you get too close to his cows.

They are very attracted to dogs though which is why the advice is to let the dog off the lead to run away. They are a pest when they behave like that but you are at no risk if you stand your ground to a group of young cattle. I would be wary of letting a dog off in those circumstances as the cattle would doubtless kill it if they caught up with it.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> ...the amount of ramblers who feel its in order to have a wander round their farm house, garden and farm buildings is unbelievable...


My grandparents get this a lot too.

People just wandering in and around the yard, through and round all the fields miles (OK, maybe 100s of meters!) from the path, quite a lot of people just pitch up and start picnicking too in the middle of the 'big' field as we call it, again far from the path, then many leave their litter. When I used to have horses, they'd feed the horses despite signs asking them not to.

I've seen many kids just start sledging when there's snow. I've had people telling me I shouldn't be exercising my dogs (who mind their own business) in my grandparents' fields because their dogs don't like other dogs!

I've had a full blown argument with a woman who was adamant she had the right to roam and wouldn't listen to the facts.

You do get some hilarious things happening too; one woman who'd blatantly never taken a walk in the countryside in her life, dressed like she was going to a cocktail party, caught her heel when she was climbing over one of the stiles and fell face first into the muddy patch that is often found at the base of the stile during wet weather. She was furious and was adamant that it was our fault, she said she'd be sending us the dry cleaning bill! (It never arrived) :lol:

The thing is, some of the things, like people picnicking and kids sledging, we wouldn't mind if they asked first (and took their rubbish with them). It's just the way so many think they have the right to use private land like it's their own.

What really gets me is when people are just completely disrespectful, like the lady walking her spaniel last summer without a lead who was running around in the paddock where I could see the chickens were scratting in the hedge row (unseen by her and her dog at that point). I called to her, to warn about the chickens and asked her to put her dog on a lead. She did, I walked away but turned back to watch. Thinking I'd gone, she unclipped the lead then 30 seconds later we had a murdered chicken 

Sorry, I'll shut up now!!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Nope, no lovely network of footpaths like on the mainland. There are a few tourist routes in the Sperrins and Mournes - very few. It was one of my main disappointments about moving here. I live smack in the middle of the countryside....yet have to drive to walk in any countryside!!!
> 
> The drama I find here is that the more accessible forests (farmland not accessible) are - as you know only too well I'm sure - very, very popular and overused; so many dogs, cyclists, runners etc and a fair bit of conflict between users at times. Difficult to find peaceful, relaxing places to go - I have, but they come with a fair drive which I am lucky enough to be able to do for the boys.


I knew you'd know more! All my experience with the mainland has been in the cities so I am not even familiar with what there is in England. I'm barely familiar with what we have here in terms of the countryside but I certainly knew it wasn't the norm or allowed to walk through farmland.

I suppose everywhere is much busier at weekends and in the rare good weather! Have you tried Cairn Wood-Creightons's Green Reservoir- Higher paths at Redburn? I have always found those places relatively unpopulated during the week, anyway.


----------



## Jo Alli (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi, I've been walking dogs around local fields for 25 years. Always stick to the field edges, never walk through fields (even when fallow). Always stick to paths if they are available. The dogs stick to the path I walk when in agricultural fields and we only ever walk through grazing fields if there is no livestock. We NEVER walk through a field with livestock in it, even if there is a public path through it. I just don't like risking making farm animals fret. I have been doing this for 25 years and, personally, I think that I have been respectful of farmers livelihoods. However, I've just had an extremely unpleasant encounter with a farmer. He happened upon me walking around the edge of his field with my great dane off the lead walking 2 feet from me. He was verbally aggressive and threatened to shoot my dog if he saw us there again. It was an agricultural field and there was NO livestock in ANY of the surrounding fields. I've been doing some research and found that, contrary to what some have said on this thread, I have NO right to walk along the edges of fields (even if no damage is done to the land), I have NO right to leave the public path at all and, according to the farmer, I have to walk my dog on the lead wherever I go. Lots of people on this thread have said 'it's so disrespectful to let your dog off the lead in fields when there is so much roaming space around elsewhere'...Please tell me, where is all this free roaming space? Where are all the places I can let my dog run off the lead? 25 years of respect and common sense, but suddenly I can't go anywhere. I'm very upset by this. I know farmers crops should be respected, and I do respect them, but, if no damage is being done to crops or livestock, why the HELL can't I walk around crop edges, and where can I walk otherwise?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

@Jo Alli this thread is a) old (2013) and b) roaming laws are not universal across all of the UK. Scotland for example, is much more generous towards users than landowners, compared to England. If you live in England you need to stick to RoW unless there's a good reason why not (such as signs removed; illegal) or blocked (also illegal unless a diversion with signs has been put in place). If there's a problem with footpath access that needs reporting to the council, though I suspect it won't be high priority right now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I suppose it depends where you live.

I’m lucky to have lots of public footpaths, permissive footpaths, bridle ways, byways, country and public parks within easy reach.

I don’t usually stray from designated paths (very occasionally to avoid nuisance dogs and kept to the edge or tractor wheel tracks).

I suspect there are a lot of people on the land at the moment and farmers are being a bit twitchy and protective.

No need for them to be aggressive or threatening to shoot your dog though.

I would just smile, apologise and plead ignorance that I thought it was a footpath, and make a hasty retreat


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Jo Alli said:


> Hi, I've been walking dogs around local fields for 25 years. Always stick to the field edges, never walk through fields (even when fallow). Always stick to paths if they are available. The dogs stick to the path I walk when in agricultural fields and we only ever walk through grazing fields if there is no livestock. We NEVER walk through a field with livestock in it, even if there is a public path through it. I just don't like risking making farm animals fret. I have been doing this for 25 years and, personally, I think that I have been respectful of farmers livelihoods. However, I've just had an extremely unpleasant encounter with a farmer. He happened upon me walking around the edge of his field with my great dane off the lead walking 2 feet from me. He was verbally aggressive and threatened to shoot my dog if he saw us there again. It was an agricultural field and there was NO livestock in ANY of the surrounding fields. I've been doing some research and found that, contrary to what some have said on this thread, I have NO right to walk along the edges of fields (even if no damage is done to the land), I have NO right to leave the public path at all and, according to the farmer, I have to walk my dog on the lead wherever I go. Lots of people on this thread have said 'it's so disrespectful to let your dog off the lead in fields when there is so much roaming space around elsewhere'...Please tell me, where is all this free roaming space? Where are all the places I can let my dog run off the lead? 25 years of respect and common sense, but suddenly I can't go anywhere. I'm very upset by this. I know farmers crops should be respected, and I do respect them, but, if no damage is being done to crops or livestock, why the HELL can't I walk around crop edges, and where can I walk otherwise?


Well it's kind of akin to someone walking around your private garden, if you are knowingly walking around private fields with no right of ways on them, and it's all well and good saying it's only you and your well behaved dog, but if other see you doing it then they will also presume it's ok and they will start tramping around over and through the same fields leaving poop and rubbish behind. Farmers have to be a bit scary and threatening normally because asking nicely seems to get them nowhere.


----------



## Jo Alli (Apr 10, 2020)

MontyMaude said:


> Well it's kind of akin to someone walking around your private garden, if you are knowingly walking around private fields with no right of ways on them, and it's all well and good saying it's only you and your well behaved dog, but if other see you doing it then they will also presume it's ok and they will start tramping around over and through the same fields leaving poop and rubbish behind. Farmers have to be a bit scary and threatening normally because asking nicely seems to get them nowhere.


Thanks for your response. I understand that the farmer is in the right regarding his private land. However, he was not in the right regarding his behaviour. There is no excuse for behaving in such an aggressive way towards anyone. If we had had many encounters and I was continually flouting his requests to stay off his land then I would understand his anger against me, but this was the first time we had met. I was not being deliberately disruptive, rude or damaging. I wasn't wild camping, picnicking, or lighting a fire. I was simply in the wrong place. His behaviour was abhorrent and unjust. I don't care how many people he's been battling with, his reaction was inappropriate and I have a right to take issue with it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jo Alli said:


> Thanks for your response. I understand that the farmer is in the right regarding his private land. However, he was not in the right regarding his behaviour. There is no excuse for behaving in such an aggressive way towards anyone. If we had had many encounters and I was continually flouting his requests to stay off his land then I would understand his anger against me, but this was the first time we had met. I was not being deliberately disruptive, rude or damaging. I wasn't wild camping, picnicking, or lighting a fire. I was simply in the wrong place. His behaviour was abhorrent and unjust. I don't care how many people he's been battling with, his reaction was inappropriate and I have a right to take issue with it.


Oh just let it go now. It's likely he's had to deal with much worse than you, so his frustration was showing.

It happened, your feelings were hurt. You'll never go there again so you'll never see him again.

What do you mean "a right to take issue"? What are you going to do go knock on his door and scream at him? Sue him? Let it go now, there are much worse things to worry about in the world..


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

For reference:

You may cross private land (ie land belonging to another person) on a public right of way or if that land is identified as "open access land" (commonly known as "right to roam")

There's official guidance here: www.gov.uk/right-of-way-open-access-land


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Oh just let it go now. It's likely he's had to deal with much worse than you, so his frustration was showing.
> 
> It happened, your feelings were hurt. You'll never go there again so you'll never see him again.
> 
> What do you mean "a right to take issue"? What are you going to do go knock on his door and scream at him? Sue him? Let it go now, there are much worse things to worry about in the world..


Maybe he just needed to come and have a rant on the forum?

We've all done it, surely? I know I have


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe he just needed to come and have a rant on the forum?
> 
> We've all done it, surely? I know I have


Sure. That doesn't mean we aren't allowed to reply to those rants. Often after ranting, someone else's voice of reason in reply to my rant can help me feel better, for example.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.gov.uk/right-of-way-open-access-land/use-your-right-to-roam

Many farmers are trying very hard to incorporate wildlife strips and headlands into their farms. You wouldn't expect to be allowed to roam willy nilly in a nature reserve.


----------



## Jo Alli (Apr 10, 2020)

lorilu said:


> Oh just let it go now. It's likely he's had to deal with much worse than you, so his frustration was showing.
> 
> It happened, your feelings were hurt. You'll never go there again so you'll never see him again.
> 
> What do you mean "a right to take issue"? What are you going to do go knock on his door and scream at him? Sue him? Let it go now, there are much worse things to worry about in the world..


You're right, I should let it go. I think I'm just worried about my future relationship with this farmer. I will see him again. He farms the land around where I live. He owns all the land around my village! He seems to have taken a dislike to me (had another run in with him today, in a different area, because my dog was on the path but off its lead) but I need to walk my dog. I hate confrontation. I guess I just don't know how to deal with someone like this.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Jo Alli said:


> You're right, I should let it go. I think I'm just worried about my future relationship with this farmer. I will see him again. He farms the land around where I live. He owns all the land around my village! He seems to have taken a dislike to me (had another run in with him today, in a different area, because my dog was on the path but off its lead) but I need to walk my dog. I hate confrontation. I guess I just don't know how to deal with someone like this.


Play the game and respect his wishes. If he wants you to keep your dog on a lead while on his land then just walk your dog on the lead. If you do happen to cross paths with him again ask him politely if he knows a spot where you can let your dog off.

Also stop walking on parts of his land that are private, that is bound to annoy him, don't forget it's not just you who's doing it, probably lots of people doing it and it's fired him up lol.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

perhaps you could use a long line. Although your dog doesnt need it , it might satisfy the farmer. 
Agree about there being no where to walk in the country. I live in Greater London and have more open spaces /green belt lane to walk in than friends who live in a village.


----------



## Jo Alli (Apr 10, 2020)

lorilu said:


> Sure. That doesn't mean we aren't allowed to reply to those rants. Often after ranting, someone else's voice of reason in reply to my rant can help me feel better, for example.


Spot on lol sorry, I did get a bit ranty. I'm always stumped when in the midst of confrontation and it ends up coming out somewhere else (like a forum!) Thanks for all the advice everyone. Very helpful, and i've calmed down now


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jo Alli said:


> You're right, I should let it go. I think I'm just worried about my future relationship with this farmer. I will see him again. He farms the land around where I live. He owns all the land around my village! He seems to have taken a dislike to me (had another run in with him today, in a different area, because my dog was on the path but off its lead) but I need to walk my dog. I hate confrontation. I guess I just don't know how to deal with someone like this.


Thats unreasonable. Your dog doesnt need to be on the lead unless there is livestock.

He sounds like the 'get orf my land' types that i live near. Many simply hate the fact that footpaths exist.

Ive reported one recently to the police as he is under the impression we arent allowed to use PROWs due to the lockdown. He is aggressive and intimidating. He has followed me in his massive truck at the crack of dawn, and other times just parked up and watched. Its extremely unnerving. He has also attempted to barricade pathways.

I filmed it, sent it to the police and they have now had a word. If he continues he will be charged with an offence. Landowners cant just make up laws to suit themselves.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jo Alli said:


> You're right, I should let it go. I think I'm just worried about my future relationship with this farmer. I will see him again. He farms the land around where I live. He owns all the land around my village! He seems to have taken a dislike to me (had another run in with him today, in a different area, because my dog was on the path but off its lead) but I need to walk my dog. I hate confrontation. I guess I just don't know how to deal with someone like this.


If your dog is on the path and under control on a public path then he has no right to make you put your dog on a lead, unless there are animals or protected wildlife Many places restrict off lead March 1st - July 31st
https://www.gov.uk/right-of-way-open-access-land/use-public-rights-of-way


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I never took my two up to the fields until after the harvest had been done, then I did let them run around but they mainly kept the edges where the best smells were.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jo Alli said:


> threatened to shoot my dog if he saw us there again


Was he actually armed - ie, could he have carried out such a threat, or was it just hot air?


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Certainly not. A field is a farmers factory floor and should be avoided. If there is a right of way then it should be followed by humans and dogs. Dogs round here would be shot. Apart from that it's lambing time.


----------



## Thatoneuchiha (6 mo ago)

metaldog said:


> I was out walking the dogs up the farmers fields tonight and I had them on their leads in the fields that have been recently sown and are sprouting. I've always done this because I grew up on a farming estate and it's what my Dad taught me to do. I am surprised how many dogs I see running around churning up seedlings but I don't say anything because I don't want to start an argument.
> 
> This evening as I walked up the public footpath behind a man with a springer and beagle who were running riot in the field the farmer came out of his house and shouted at the man to get his dogs on a lead and the man ignored him so the farmer jumped in his Landy and came up the track and gave the man a right rollocking. From what I could gather them man assumed because it was a public footpath it gave him the right to let his dogs go wherever they liked and he thought the farmer had no rights to tell him otherwise.
> 
> ...


This is an old post but I’m a farmer. And we have lost crops to disease and also lost cattle eating off their bales because of dog poop diseases. When we’re rolling them we can’t see the dog poop. We’re struggling as it is and then here come idiots letting their dogs crap in our fields.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thatoneuchiha said:


> This is an old post but I’m a farmer. And we have lost crops to disease and also lost cattle eating off their bales because of dog poop diseases. When we’re rolling them we can’t see the dog poop. We’re struggling as it is and then here come idiots letting their dogs crap in our fields.


I have to say in our area (Fenland) most dog walkers are very respectful. We live on the outskirts of a small town and our lane is a very popular dog walking spot. Almost opposite our property is a track that connects to one of the very few footpaths around here and the land-owner to happy for dog walkers to use it, therefore creating a nice circular walk. It's very rare to see a dog straying onto the cultivated fields.


----------



## Soph x (9 mo ago)

Goose is never off lead around farmers fields. One, out of respect for the farmer as it's their property so needs to be respected, as we wouldn't like it if random members of the public let their dogs run around freely, crapping everywhere on our property. Two, because Goose's ears are permanently up, and she's a bugger for getting things in her ear. So far it's only been bits of her own loose fur every so often, but I am definitely not risking her getting any sort of seed or anything in her big bat ears!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I rarely go on a farm field, there are plenty of alternatives where I live or work.
There's a small pasture a short distance away, and the farmer is happy for people to use it to exercise dogs when there's no livestock on, so occasionally I go there. If I turn up and there are sheep or cows out, I can just continue past and walk on the canal bank, or by the river.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A stubble field may look fine to allow your dog to run about in, but more farmers are turning towards direct drilling into stubble rather then ploughing and tilling. At the moment crops such as winter barley will have been harvested, but there may well be oil seed rape sown into the stubble for next years crop. OSR needs to sown before September so that the crop grows quickly and avoids the attentions of pigeons and flea beetle in the autumn which can decimate a crop


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Siskin said:


> A stubble field may look fine to allow your dog to run about in, but more farmers are turning towards direct drilling into stubble rather then ploughing and tilling. At the moment crops such as winter barley will have been harvested, but there may well be oil seed rape sown into the stubble for next years crop. OSR needs to sown before September so that the crop grows quickly and avoids the attentions of pigeons and flea beetle in the autumn which can decimate a crop


Plus stubble is very harsh on paws.
Where I live, there's very little arable so it's not something I encounter. It's sheep and cows round here.


----------

